# Inr



## andi (Jul 29, 2008)

I am needing help with coding for INR's.  I found CPT codes 99363 and 99364 but wondering if anyone has any input on how these codes are billed and any idea of reimbursement.  Thank you.


----------



## debi7478 (Aug 22, 2008)

We do bill these codes only to PPO's Medicare does not recognize them yet.  We do get reimbursed but not much  You have track the visits to be sure you are using them according to amounts of INR's done sequencially


----------

